# A Glaze paint sealant



## kickershoyle (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi

I just bought a new car and planned to get it properly protected after purchase. I told the car company not to wash or clean the car before collection. Anyway I turned up today for collection and not only have they washed the car but they've also applied a sealant supposedly called A Glaze. As I've not really heard of it I was wondering if anyone has had any experience of it and will it last and protect?

Cheers


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

AGlaze produce specialist protective sealant coatings for all types of painted surface, fibre glass gel coats, plastics, glass, textiles and leather. Our products are used in a variety of fields including the Automotive, Aviation, Marine, Caravan, Motorhome & Glazing Industries.

We provide easy to use systems for cleaning, polishing and protecting all types of painted, GRP gel coat, PVCu, polycarbonate and glass surfaces from common causes of degradation and colour fading - ultra violet light - acid rain - atmospheric pollution - salt - snow - bird lime.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

AGlaze is the only paint sealant product that carries the necessary Boeing and Airbus certification for the use on aircraft and is used by the worlds major airlines to protect their aircraft's paintwork from the harsh environment at high altitudes. By using AGlaze the paint life of a long haul airliner will be more than doubled, as well as being far easier to keep clean and reducing down time.

AGlaze is used extensively in the marine industry and carries approval from Sunseeker and Fairline. It has proven to be extremely effective in preventing the damage caused to fibreglass gel coats and pained surfaces, by the sun and salt water.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

oday there are many things to consider when choosing to purchase a new or used car. There's the environment, the running costs and of course, the eventual residual returns after the initial financial investment.

AGlaze has been formulated to protect your newly acquired asset over the forthcoming years, protecting the paintwork for up to five years and beyond. During this period, maintenance is minimal as AGlaze does all the necessary protecting for you. The future outcome is now guaranteed, returning top residual value for your original investment and giving you a positive financial advantage when purchasing your next vehicle.

The AGlaze paint sealant system uses the most up to date technology available to provide the best possible protection for your vehicles paintwork. Using a combination of polymers and specialist UV absorbers, the AGlaze sealant ensures full protection against fading, oxidisation and the Suns Ultraviolet rays, as well as repelling acid rain and industrial fallout.

AGlaze gives a permanent showroom shine, and reduces the need for washing the vehicle by 50%. No polishing is necessary and AGlaze requires no top ups or conservers to maintain a year round showroom finish guaranteed for 5 years on all automotive paint finishes.
AGlaze Surface Sealant

AGlaze is currently used by most of the worlds major airlines and is the only paint sealant product that carries Boeing and Airbus certification. The sealant helps protect the aircraft from harsh environments at high altitudes and can extend the paint life of long haul airliners by more than double their regular life span. It also means the aircraft remains easier to clean which therefore reduces down time.

AGlaze is also heavily relied upon within the marine industry and is approved by Sunseeker and Fairline. It has proven to be particularly effective at preventing sun and salt water causing damage to pained surfaces and gel coats.

Protects against acid rain
Protects against the Suns Ultraviolet rays
Protects against colour fading
Protects against oxidisation and fallout
Protects against snow, ice and salt
Ensures a continuous showroom shine
Helps protect against bird dropping damage
Prolongs the paint life of your vehicle
Easy washing and no polishing
No top ups or conservers required to maintain the seal


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Never heard of them but thats some info I found on them


----------



## kickershoyle (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response. Any advice on washing and cleaning with this product on?


----------



## kickershoyle (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol. Glad I'm not the only one in the dark


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd say its the same type product as gardx, diamondbrite, merc vpp etc. 

They work when applied right. Very few dealerships have a valeter qualified to do the application so I wouldn't trust the guarantee. But that said it may have been applied correctly and will last the course in this case. 5yrs is optomistic I'd say. Maybe 3 years.


----------



## kickershoyle (Jan 5, 2013)

I didn't get a guarantee but then again I didn't pay for it! Any suggestions on removing it?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

kickershoyle said:


> I didn't get a guarantee but then again I didn't pay for it! Any suggestions on removing it?


Machine polish or a good compounding


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

A good polish with a medium compound will remove it u will see what look like grease marks where it still is under the polish residue.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoe i though kempe was there PR rep for a mi ute there...:lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

james_death said:


> Whoe i though kempe was there PR rep for a mi ute there...:lol:


SSSHHHHHHHH fingers in many pies :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Keep them out the ****'s...

Its not Holland you Know...:lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

james_death said:


> Keep them out the ****'s...
> 
> Its not Holland you Know...:lol:


:lol: I cant promise


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

kempe said:


> Never heard of them but thats some info I found on them


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

kempe said:


> SSSHHHHHHHH fingers in many pies :lol:


are they american pies


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> are they american pies


Yep like warm apple pies :thumb:


----------



## Eduardo (Dec 12, 2012)

I had a bottle of this about 4/5 years ago and I applied it to a new golf gti and to be honest it wasn't bad at all, pretty good in fact. It was recommended by a swissvax Detailer i knew, Unfortunately I sold the car after 6 months so can't give you a detailed indication on durability.
I know that some Audi dealers are applying it to their cars so it can't be too bad, I wouldn't remove it immediately if I were you, just try it out for a while. I have an old link ont the product below:
http://www.tyresmoke.net/forum/tyresmoke-reviews/82593-glaze-paint-sealant-treatment.html


----------

